
Show HN: Finally launched a Multi-API suggest tool that I hacked together - saturngirl
https://freekeywordtool.net/google-keyword-tool/query/hacker
======
saturngirl
I've been hacking on this for the last two months, and am excited to finally
launch it. This is a Keyword Tool that uses multiple Suggest APIs to give you
an exhaustive list of relevant keywords that are being searched for, along
with the monthly search volume. You can also search for a combination of
different countries and different languages.

APIs currently supported - Google, YouTube, Bing, Amazon, eBay, Wikipedia,
Yahoo, Yandex and Ask

I can't wait to hear what you think!

P.S. I had posted this two days back, but there seems to have been some issue
with the Post (confirmed with the mods) and therefore posting this again

